# Serious question about mat burns/taping.



## OldManJim (Feb 18, 2016)

I got a mat burn on my toe last night...nothing serious, just annoying as heck. Its on my toe that's next to the big one and it isn't really all that bad, the problem is though I am a type 2 diabetic and I have to watch things like that very closely.  I already bought a set of knee pads, one no gi class and that didn't take me long lol. My question is, what can I do to prevent this? Most guys would probably just go with it and put some cream on it and let it ride but I don't have that option. Would taping up each individual toe be going to the extreme? I've noticed all these guys with some time tape their fingers and toes and I know it is to prevent injury but where I'm new and dragging my feet I don't want to get a bad infection and possibly lose my foot! If I do decide to tape my toes up, is there a specific tape you use? Or is it just medical tape?


----------



## drop bear (Feb 18, 2016)

Grapple socks? Wrestling shoes? .  I don't know i just staunch it


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 18, 2016)

Do you have a diabetes nurse/advisor? My husband does and they may be the best person to ask as I think tape may also cause problems for your feet as it rips off and may also cause damage. You are obviously right to worry about this.
Hopefully someone with diabetic experience here can give some answers.


----------



## kuniggety (Feb 18, 2016)

I recently had a coworker start BJJ and was asking me about mat burn. I wish I had some advice for him. My answer was that my feet eventually just kind of callused up or something because I don't really get them anymore. Hopefully someone here has a better answer than that.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 18, 2016)

kuniggety said:


> I recently had a coworker start BJJ and was asking me about mat burn. I wish I had some advice for him. My answer was that my feet eventually just kind of callused up or something because I don't really get them anymore. Hopefully someone here has a better answer than that.



I just ignore it really but unfortunately the OP can't afford to do that. I've taped my toes up when I've broken them but that's not much help sadly.


----------



## OldManJim (Feb 18, 2016)

In any other circumstances id just ignore it and tough it out but as Tez said it's different. Diabetic people suffer from neuropathy and any little cut, especially on the feet can turn into an infection and worst case....amputation. I'd never really thought about my feet when I started but that mat burn smarts lol.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 18, 2016)

I would wear wrestling shoes and that should solve your problem.


----------



## Steve (Feb 18, 2016)

ask your coach first.  He/she might have some ideas.   Also, if you do wear shoes, dont ever wear them outside, or off the mats.   I'm cringing at the thought of you wearing the wrestling shoes into the bathroom and then back on the mat.

Grappling socks are a little spendy but that might be worth a shot.  

I'm also a big fan of KS Skin Creme.  It's an antibacterial foam that you can put on before class.  Ift won't help you avoid a mat burn, but it will help protect you from infection.

And of course, take a shower after class.   If not at the gym, at least as soon as you get home.


----------

